# [Wet Thumb Forum]-58g Update



## Marcus Desaul (Feb 3, 2004)

I've had some good growth. Started dosing this past week. Even with the new planting it seems I don't have enough plants yet to keep the green algae at bay so I'm gonna have to take care of that somehow.


----------



## Marcus Desaul (Feb 3, 2004)

I've had some good growth. Started dosing this past week. Even with the new planting it seems I don't have enough plants yet to keep the green algae at bay so I'm gonna have to take care of that somehow.


----------



## Ben fishin (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks good, I really like that wood. The back right corner could use something but other than that I like it.
Do you have any fish or other animals in there? I'm sure you are aware of the algae eating fish and shrimp that could help with the algae problem.


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

Very nice wood, quite big in your tank. Your tank will be look better if you add more plants ! You have enough space to do it.


----------

